# Carson lectures



## Leslie (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been listening to the Carson lectures on Revelation, currently finished 8 out of 25. They are really good, and this from someone who usually has no patience for this kind of thing.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 29, 2018)

I too like Carson on Revelation.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 29, 2018)

I wish he'd get around to finishing his commentary on the book. He was slated to write one for the Pillar series. I doubt now that we will see any more commentaries from his pen at all.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 29, 2018)

What is the link to the lectures, please? Thanks


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 29, 2018)

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/d-a-carson-lectures-on-the-entire-book-of-revelation.87487/

Also highly recommended ;

https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...-of-revelation-mp3-series-by-g-k-beale.85347/

https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...-on-partial-preterism-by-dr-ken-gentry.84775/


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 31, 2018)

What is Carson's eschatology?


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 31, 2018)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> What is Carson's eschatology?


According to this old thread on PB, he is amil. This short bio on Monergism.com says ; His theology is similar to that of Wayne Grudem except on charismatic issues, where his view may be described as "open but cautious."
(Edit)
Here is a lecture on Rev 20 where he says he is not in agreement with the amil postition ;
https://www.efca.org/podcasts/episodes/episode-132-da-carson-revelation-20

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 1, 2018)

JimmyH said:


> According to this old thread on PB, he is amil. This short bio on Monergism.com says ; His theology is similar to that of Wayne Grudem except on charismatic issues, where his view may be described as "open but cautious."
> (Edit)
> Here is a lecture on Rev 20 where he says he is not in agreement with the amil postition ;
> https://www.efca.org/podcasts/episodes/episode-132-da-carson-revelation-20


See around 20:40 in the lecture.

Carson observes that the 1000 years is sometimes viewed as amillennial...a view he thinks is mistaken. Why? Apparently his view is based upon the issue of the first resurrection and second resurrection of bodies. For if the second resurrection is resurrection of bodies, necessarily the first resurrection is resurrection of bodies. Hence, the church age notion of the thousand years can scarcely be between the first and second coming. Else, one would find the church full of a lot of firstly resurrected bodies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2018)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> What is Carson's eschatology?



He is supposed to be premil according to the doctrinal statement that he affirms at TEDS. I would imagine he is some sort of "historic" premil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

